# Primos Truth Cam Service ticket



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

My Primos 46 has apparently tapped out, it's less than a year old and really has never worked right. I contacted Primos and was told the fastest way to solve the problem was to go online and create a "service ticket" I did so typing in the camera problem along with all the important info. Since game cams are a big topic here I think I will update this post to let everyone know how good - or bad their service is


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

End of day one with no calls or email from Primos
Went to the website and typed in my assigned log in code, it says "Ticket is waiting to be assigned to one of our representatives"
Really would have been nice to have had some kinda reply but I think it said they would contact me within 24 hrs.... which should be tomorrow... we shall see


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

i think you will be very surprised on how well their service is....i had a problem with one of their cameras...called them and they gave me a return authorization number and put it in a box with the receipt and had a brand new camera in just over a week from shipping it back...i know others on here have had good service from primos also


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Make sure you keep us in the loop on this so we know how it turns out for you. GOOD SERVICE OR BAD SERVICES, to buy or not to buy:whistling:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Recieved E-mail from Primos this morning requesting:

"Please provide the following information so we can process your return request and issue you an RMA number. 

METHOD OF WARRANTY REGISTRATION (online or postcard)
PROOF OF PURCHASE
We look forward to helping you resolve this matter. Good luck this season.
Speak The Language"

To which I had to reply:

"As far as I know – warranty was never registered
I have the sales receipt from Academy but it has been in my wallet since Nov. and about all you can tell from it is that I returned a Game Spy D55 IR that was 89.99
and purchased a Truth ___ [email protected] $12___
Just treat me fair & do what you can
Thanks"

When I sterted this I didnt realize the receipt was basically unreadable... Not real sure what I think fair is if im looking at it from their point of view
We will see


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Hope it works out for you, keep us in the loop on the action.
Be cool :thumbsup:
Bib


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Just received New eMail from Primos:

"
ISSUE RMA TO CUSTOMER FOR RETURN

Please ship the item back using this ticket # 829366 as the RMA #.
Primos Hunting
RMA # 
604 First Street
Flora, MS 39071

Make SURE that this RMA # is visible on the outside of the package when you ship it.
When defective item is received here at Primos Hunting your replacement order will be processed within 3-5 days of receipt.

So Far - This is fairly impressive service, should go out UPS today


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

My goal here is to let you know & record how Primos has handled this problem - bad, good, or great. Given my lack of Warranty registration and an unreadable copy on the receipt, I really couldn't be too upset if they had told me to take a hike. So far things are looking pretty good - 
Let's review:
Wed night - register online & report problem
Thurs - no contact
Fri. - 2 emails from primos early enough to get camera boxed and on the UPS truck headed back to Primosville. Apparently, as soon as they get this one - they will send me a replacement within 3-5 days

So far Charlie Sheen is right - I'm surprised
Stay Tuned


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> My goal here is to let you know & record how Primos has handled this problem - bad, good, or great. Given my lack of Warranty registration and an unreadable copy on the receipt, I really couldn't be too upset if they had told me to take a hike. So far things are looking pretty good -
> Let's review:
> Wed night - register online & report problem
> Thurs - no contact
> ...


they also told me 3-5 days on a return but i tracked it all the way to their door and had one back on my door in 3 days! they 2 day air mine back to me and in the shipping email i got said since hunting season was so close they wanted me to have their product in the woods and not in transit! After the service i got from them i will never buy another camera and after that i went out and bought 3 more


----------



## wbass (Feb 1, 2010)

You should get a email from Primos letting you know when your replacement camera is on the way. Total time it took me to get my replacement from time I sent my bad one back to them a couple months ago was a week in half.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Hoping it works out for you and your feedback on the replacement camera? :thumbsup: :whistling:


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Update on the 46? :whistling:


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

bobinbusan said:


> Update on the 46? :whistling:


Considering they are in Flora Mississippi, he sent it out friday the 24th and there is a hurricane that is hitting that area, i imagine they were close yesterday and today. So they may have not even received it yet. I would expect a longer turn around on this with the conditions that are present....:whistling::thumbsup:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Bow Down said:


> Considering they are in Flora Mississippi, he sent it out friday the 24th and there is a hurricane that is hitting that area, i imagine they were close yesterday and today. So they may have not even received it yet. I would expect a longer turn around on this with the conditions that are present....:whistling::thumbsup:


Haven't heard from them... but Bow Down is correct... gotta cut em a little slack given the weather... I will update with any info


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Officially one week since contacting Primos
I got this message today:

*Receiving Dock, Aug 30 16:03 (CDT):* 
Your item(s) returned on RMA --- have been received at the Primos facility and your replacement / credit order will now be processed. 
Thank you for choosing Primos Hunting 
Primos Receiving
Regards,
Receiving Dock

I guess that means they got the bad one and a replacement will be shipped shortly?
Not bad especially considering the weather in Mississippi


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Been three weekends now without a working camera in the woods. Will be upset with Primos if I don't have one by this Friday. I almost dropped the cash for a new m80 just so I could record this weeks deer but fought the urge. The time is now for Primos to do what's right but think the chance for them to surprise me has passed. Weather in Flora Mississippi was about like Pensacola - don't even think it rained till Thursday and they were open Thursday


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Have emailed a couple of times this week with no response so spent the required twenty minutes on hold to find out they don't have any TC 46 replacement cams and are not sure when they will have any. They said figure at least two weeks. The guy was pretty short and not all that nice. Unless something changes - I'm pretty sure Primos goes on my list right around Wildgame 
That's the info so far - do with it "what you will"


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Hope it works out, send Will







a email to get back to you with your questions
See if they will let you see how the 46 ULTRA works for you while waiting on yours?
THANKS for Keeping us in the LOOP, 
 NEW 2012 PRIMOS TRUTH CAM 46 ULTRA INFRARED DIGITAL STEALTH SCOUTING CAM CAMERA 
Expedited shipping available

Returns: Accepted within 14 days



Enlarge


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Emailed them this morning and offered to send extra money to upgrade to newer model or just take a TC 35 - probably wont hear anything from them. I have sent them 5 request for info or an update but they have not responded or updated the ticket on the website since Aug. 30, even after my phone conversation yesterday. The fact that they seem to be so swamped may be an indication of camera quality. I am disapointed and a little surprised. I will probably buy a Moultrie tomorrow


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Just got this

Your order/replacement has been entered. We are currently out of stock on the item. When stock becomes available, your order will ship.
Please do not respond to this email.
Thanks!
Primos Hunting


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dang Tryin...sorry your going through brother...Primos sucks...


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Shit happens, give Will more time to work the problem:thumbsup:


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Email them this thread! :thumbup:


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

tyler0421 said:


> Email them this thread! :thumbup:


I bet they get their ass in gear if he did:yes:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Hunting is supposed to be fun and for me it's a big stress releaver... Not gonna get all ticked off about this - I guess theyre doing the best they can so Ill just drop it and move on. If they replaceit, they replace it. God has blessed me with the ability to work and make a little extra so I will buy a new one (not a Primos) and get back to having fun. I enjoy the cameras almost as much as I do hunting so having two will be fine....If I can get the wife to go along with it!


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Try'n Hard said:


> Hunting is supposed to be fun and for me it's a big stress releaver... Not gonna get all ticked off about this - I guess theyre doing the best they can so Ill just drop it and move on. If they replaceit, they replace it. God has blessed me with the ability to work and make a little extra so I will buy a new one (not a Primos) and get back to having fun. I enjoy the cameras almost as much as I do hunting so having two will be fine....If I can get the wife to go along with it!


Good way to look at it:thumbsup: Hope everything works out for ya.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

22 days and counting. Have nicely asked if it can be replaced with a 35 or can I send money to upgrade to newest model three times since the 6th with NO reply. I pretty much understand about the camera but IMO there is no excuse for NO replies. No worries as the brand new M80 should have been taking pictures since last Saturday and I will be there at daylight to check them out


----------



## rd (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm having the same problem I got the email that they received my camera 2 weeks ago and nothing since I've sent two emails to primos with no reply


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Rd
Been sending requests thru zen desk and email. No replies. Don't think I will ever by a Primos product again, based solely on the poor customer service. I really didn't expect or intend this thread to be anything but a positive testimonial for Primos


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Have you tried calling them? I had an issue with a 35 and they handled it quickly.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

AUtiger01 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Have you tried calling them? I had an issue with a 35 and they handled it quickly.


Yep
Primos guy said They are out of stock and will replace it when they have more and they have no idea when that will be - end of conversation.


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

That's not a very good response. Sounds like the guy didn't want to deal with the situation. When I had the issue with my 35 I received the same response as yours, out of stock waiting to receive. I talked to a very nice lady when I called and she advised me it would be around 10 days before they had more in stock. I explained to her that a broken camera during hunting season was a real bummer. She agreed and upgraded me to a 46.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Keep the faith, OLD WILL come threw for you a win win for all:thumbup:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Unless "Old Will" sends me a replacement camera and a $150 for the one I bought because no one would let me know when a replacement camera would be sent, I'm probably not gonna be happy. Pretty sure they could have done something that would have allowed me to get a camera back in the woods but I think they are so overwhelmed by the numbers of malfunctioning units being sent back that they can't even reply to an email or message from their own website. That should tell ya something


----------



## jimbob61 (Feb 4, 2012)

I had the same problem. Had mycameras back to them about 3 weeks ago. They told me to give them about two weeks for a replacement. Called them Thursday and was told that they were out of the 46's and it would be 2-3 weeks before they got any in and then they would ship mine to me. I've only had problems with the 46. I have two of the Blackouts for two years and haven't had any problems. Seems there are problems with the 46's.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Just got email from UPS that a shipment is in the works from.................Primos!! 
I feel like a kid at Christmas! 
No email from Primos and no update to the service ticket on the Primos website.... just the email from UPS - At this point that's good enough for me, didnt want to talk to them any way, hopefully I will have to update this thread just once more


----------



## rd (Nov 20, 2007)

Glad to hear you are finally getting your replacement hope I get mine soon good luck with it.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

FINAL UPDATE:
Recieved new Truthcam 46 via UPS today. Four weeks from sending in the broken one. Pretty sure its new, in the package. Daytime features are working and pretty sure the nighttime feature will be fine. I am happy to have the replacement and I'm OK with the decision two weeks ago to get another camera (M80) to have in the woods while I patiently waited. See pic from M80 below. I chronicled every step on this thread, but will say Primos' lack of communication left alot to be desired. Looking forward to getting this one in the woods also.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

GOOD DEAL, GOOD LUCK WITH THEM.

LOOKS LIKE THE DATA BAR INFORMATION ON THE BOTTON OF YOUR PICTURE SURE LOOKS LIKE WHATS ON THE Truthcam 46, PROBABLY MADE IN THE SAME FACTORY IN CHINA, ANYWAY KEEP US IN THE LOOP ON HOW THEY WORK OUT FOR YOU :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

bobinbusan said:


> GOOD DEAL, GOOD LUCK WITH THEM.
> 
> LOOKS LIKE THE DATA BAR INFORMATION ON THE BOTTON OF YOUR PICTURE SURE LOOKS LIKE WHATS ON THE Truthcam 46, PROBABLY MADE IN THE SAME FACTORY IN CHINA, ANYWAY KEEP US IN THE LOOP ON HOW THEY WORK OUT FOR YOU :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I have a picture in my mind of one big factory in China with an assembly line that branches at the end into about ten different paths with a sign over one that says "Primos housings" another branch that says "Moultrie housings" another "Stealth Cam housings" another "Cuddyback housings" and so on. Pretty sure "Wildgame" comes from a different factory! LOL


----------

